# Blast from the Past: Logans Run



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

"In the 23rd Century, the planet was devastated by a nuclear holocaust. Survivors would establish new colonies and civilizations, completely separated from each other. One of these societies is the city of domes. Everyone in this city can have anything they want until they reach the age of thirty. They then must participate in a ritual known as carousel where in they are eliminated and hopefully reborn. Now some of the citizens who don't believe in this, believe in a place called Sanctuary, where this rule doesn't apply. When someone is nearing their 30th birthday or last day as it is called, they flee the city and seek out Sanctuary. They are called runners and the men who are responsible for bringing them back are called Sandmen. Logan is a Sandman but is questioning if the belief of renewal is true. When they are dispatched to bring a runner in, one of the runners, Jessica tells Logan that he is right and if he wants to know the truth join her, which he does. Francis, Logan's partner, was about to go after him when he receives a call to go to a restricted area. It is there that he is introduced to the men, who have not gone through carousel, that rule the city. They instruct him to find Logan and bring him so that he could be reprogrammed and denounce Sanctuary and in return, Francis will be allowed to join them. Logan and Jessica first encounter some people who live pacifistic lives and they also meets some people who have lived beyond the age of thirty. After helping them subdue some raiders, they go to another society, which they find is inhabited by robots. They meet Rem the caretaker of the robots, who agrees to help them escape and to accompany them. When Francis finds them they shoot at Rem and are taken by the robots before they could anything else. Logan and Jessica discover that Rem is an android."

Cast:
Randolph Powell 
Role: Francis 7 
Heather Menzies 
Role: Jessica 6 
Gregory Harrison 
Role: Logan 5 
Donald Moffat 
Role: Rem


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2005)

Photos of Logan's Run TV series required!!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Will this do you???













Below are from the film...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

I always thought that short dress was great.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 26, 2005)

Hahahaha... Wouldn't go with your legs, Brian!!!


----------

